# Feeding Pollen Patties



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a photo of some happy well fed bees.








Ernie


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ernie, You feed them above the frames? and do you put any sugar in the mix when you make the patties? 

Camp


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*You feed them above the frames?*

Camp9
The patties were bought from Mann Lake. 
I feed them as singles with my feed rim over the patties.
Or, I feed them between the hive bodies as doubles.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ernie's feeding methods*

I have some more photos posted in the Photo gallery of this form.
Please look at my photo posting # 13 under Ernie has a new camera.
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you really think that's worth it?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Do you really think that's worth it?*

You betcha your sweet ---------it does!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BEES4U said:


> You betcha tour sweet)


You got that right B4U, only about 10% protein in there, hope you have a strong back.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*10% protein*

Do you have a 335 or higher mix available?
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BEES4U said:


> Do you have a 335 or higher mix available?
> Ernie


Ernie, there are much higher grades of sub on the market out there.

The real question I think a keeper has to ask themself's is where and when can I cut cost's, can I put on five or seven pounds instead of one or two, to cut my trips to the hive?

Is it worth it going to a high grade pollen sub verses a low grade?

Ernie, it's like going to the gas station and buying fuel, they offer three or four different kinds of grades, one has to choose what's the best value for their dollar spent.


P.S. Ernie, I value my time more than money. That way I can spend more time on Beesource & drive the mods crazy.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*P.S. Ernie, I value my time more than money.*

I think that I will be making my own patties like I use to years ago.
I can make the batches as I need them for the bees and I know what the ingredients are in the mix.
I need to buy some good pollen traps for this season and start trapping pollen.

I still need a good source for Torula yeast.
Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*one has to choose what's the best value for their dollar spent.*

Good point.
If you feed low protein % the bees have to consume more to get their nutrients out of the mix.
I like the high octane mixes so my time spent feeding the bees is economical.
:scratch:
I wonder how many of your tubs will fit in my 5' X 12' trailer?
How long will your mix keep in cold dry storage?
Ernie


----------

